# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Jubilación: Nuevos conceptos en la nómina 1.2

## Dinasti2

*He estado tratando de buscar una solución para saber cómo hacer los pagos para jubilación, retiro, etc., ya que la nómina esta por cambiarse, busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí recomendaciones de varios amigos, pero no me ayudaban las soluciones que me daban. Hasta que entre a una página en donde me platicaron de las formas de pago que debo de realizar por jubilación, retiro, pensión, etc. Si están teniendo problemas en cómo hacer los pagos en la nueva nómina, vean la página de:* Jubilación: Nuevos conceptos en la Nómina 1.2 | Staffing PersonalTemas similares: Libro para descarga: Ordenamiento Territorial Rural: Conceptos, métodos y experiencias. SA\VE: Conceptos de seguros de transportes para el sector frutícola Artículo: Los nuevos embajadores de la agricultura familiar Artículo: Agricultura con nuevos directores Conceptos de Seguros a Medida: Siéntase SA\VE en Perú

----------

